

Mathscript: Python-based symbolic computing for Android - lucasjung
http://www.touchthinktanks.com/mathscript/public/index.shtml

======
lucasjung
It's kind of like having MATLAB or Mathematica (or Sage, really) on your
phone. I'm not yet sure if it has any practical utility for me, but I know I'm
going to have some fun with it, and I'm willing to bet that plenty of people
_will_ find it to be immensely useful.

